# Time Capsule mon installation + 1 question



## iChh (21 Mars 2008)

j ai acquis une time capsule et elle fonctionne maintenant mais cela ne fut pas simple

configuration iMac 24"
10.5.2
1 PC dell
une free box HD
imprimante HP PSC 1510 tout en un

j ai installé le produit + les programmes livrés sur CD, après un paramétrage avec l assistant, la time capsule ne fonctionnait pas, j ai appelé l assitance Apple et après des recherches il s avère qu il ne faut pas laisser le nom par défaut du disque de la time capsule, ensuite j accédais au disque mais la sauvegarde ne se faisait pas , re assistance Apple, re initialisation de la time capsule, création d un nouveau réseau wifi, j avais conservé celui qui fonctionnait avec la freebox HD, et là sauvegarde réalisée avec un cable ethernet environ 4h pour 80 Go, ensuite passage en mode wifi-airport, pour info sur la freebox HD j ai arrêté le mode wifi et conservé le mode routeur, ensuite je ne parvenais pas à faire fonctionner l imprimante raccordée a la tiime capsule, re Assistance, sur le iMAc il faut supprimer l imprimante déclarée pour la recréer cete opération permet d établir le lien avec Time Capsule, pour le PC supprimer l imprimante et la recréer avec une application disponible sur le net "bonjour pour windows" version 1.0.2,

j ai un dernier point a traiter : comment voir la time capsule sur mon PC ? que dois je faire, installer une application ?

bonne soirée

PS appeler l assitance Apple avec un téléphone portable coute très cher, numéro non accessible avec Free, avec une ligne fixe cela doit faire environ 3 eur pour 30 minutes contre 20 eur avec un téléphone mobile


----------



## loloseven8 (14 Avril 2008)

Bonjour

J'ai acheté time capsule pour pouvoir sauvegarder les données de mon imac en wifi. J'ai également une free box (HD) mais je ne l'utilise pas en mode wifi.
Je voudrais donc créer un réseau wifi avec juste timecapsule et l'imac. De plus, je voudrais connecter une imprimante sur l'entrée USB du time capsule

1 - je n'arrive pas à faire communiquer le time capsule et l'imac via wifi. J'ai même activé temporairement le wifi de la freebox mais rien à faire, impossible au time capsule de communiquer avec l'imac

2 - je ne parle même pas de l'imprimante, je m'en occuperai une fois que j'aurai réglé le pb 1

Merci par avance de ton aide


----------



## iChh (14 Avril 2008)

quelle est ta configuration ?
est ce que le voyant est vert sur la TC ?​ 

​


----------



## Geronomo (15 Avril 2008)

1) relier par un cable ethernet le port Wan de la time capsule (celui à côté du port USB) à l'un des ports ethernet de la  freebox.
2) brancher la time capsule sur le secteur;
3) insérez un objet pointu dans le trou rond situé à droite des ports ethernet et attendre le clignotement rapide de la time capsule (réinitialisation des réglages d'usine).
4) lancer l'utilitaire airport et dès que la time capsule est reconnue (un certain temps)  suivre les indications de l'utilitaire.

NB / pour une première sauvegarde passer par ethernet ou prévoir une dizaine dheures...


----------



## Geronomo (15 Avril 2008)

1) relier par un cable ethernet le port Wan de la time capsule (celui à côté du port USB) à l'un des ports ethernet de la  freebox.
2) brancher la time capsule sur le secteur;
3) insérez un objet pointu dans le trou rond situé à droite des ports ethernet de la time capsule et attendre le clignotement rapide de lcelle-ci (réinitialisation des réglages d'usine).
4) lancer l'utilitaire airport et dès que la time capsule est reconnue (un certain temps)  suivre les indications de l'utilitaire airport pour la configuration personnalisée.

NB / pour une première sauvegarde passer par ethernet ou prévoir une dizaine dheures d'attente...


----------



## gog607 (7 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à vous !

J'ai fait l'acquisition aujourd'hui de Time Capsule 500 Go.
Mais je n'arrive pas à l'installer. J'ai une freebox v4 (fonction Routeur activée - Clef WEP), et je souhaite ajouter ma TC sur ce réseau.
Dans un objectif final de l'utiliser pour Time Machine.


Voici ce que j'ai fait :
J'ai installé le logiciel depuis le cd fourni.
J'ai déballé la bestiole et je l'ai branché sur le secteur.
    > Le témoin s'allume Orange puis clignote orange.
je vais dans Utilitaire Airport et je vois ma TC dans la colonne de gauche.
Comme précisé dans ma notice, je clique sur le bouton Continuer.
Et je suis les étapes :
    - Il me demande si je veux basculer sur une autre connexion
   - Il me demande de choisir un nom et mettre un mot de passe pour protéger les réglages
    -Il me demande de si je possède un réseaux sans fil, si je n'ai pas de réseau sans fil et donc en créer un, ou alors si je souhaite connecter TC à mon ordi ou réseaux à l'aide d'Ethernet -> Je choisie la première possibilité : Ajouter TC à mon réseau Sans fil
    - Il me demande si je souhaite remplacer une borne, ou intégrer TC à un réseau actuel, ou alors intégrer TC à un réseau à l'aide d'Ethernet pour étendre le réseau. -> Je choisi : Je veux que TC se joigne sans fil à mon réseau actuel
    - Je choisi dans cette nouvelle étape le nom dans la liste de mon réseau que TC doit utiliser. Et ensuite je sélectionne la sécurité d'accès sans fil. (j'ai essayé toutes les possibilités de clef WEP) je mets mon pwd
    - Il me résume les réglages et je clique sur mettre à jour

le témoins de ma TC reste fixe Orange quelques secondes puis se remet à clignoter orange.
Au bout de quelques minutes mon Utilitaire Airport me dit que les MAJ ont été apportées sur la TC mais un problème est survenu au moment de la connexion au réseau. J'ai vérifier ma clef WEP, j'ai refais plusieurs fois la manip (en appuyant avec objet pointu sur le reboot de la TC, et en redémarrant mon macBook -> car la TC n'apparaît plus dans la liste à gauche de l'utilitaire Airport et le seul moyen pour qu'il apparaise, c'est de reboot la TC et le MacBook)

Je suis un peu perdu, et je souhaiterai un peu d'aide sur ce projet 

En vous remerciant grandement et restant à votre disposition si besoin de plus d'infos

Merci !
Gog


----------



## iChh (7 Juin 2008)

bonsoir, moi j ai vécu la meme chose, enfin si mes souvenirs sont bons, le mieux c est de re initialiser le TIME CAPSULE, un bouton a l arriere si je me souviens bien, ensuite moi j abandonné le reseau existant avec le WIFI de la freebox pour utiliser le wifi de la TC, j ai relancé la configuration et cela a fonctionné, PS pour la première fois etablir une liaison physique entre la iMac et la TC sinon la première sauvegarde prendra un temps très important, ce conseil est donné dans tous les posts et Apple aussi, a+


----------



## gog607 (8 Juin 2008)

Ok merci beaucoup pour ce retour.

C'est que je me suis dit, de refaire un nouveau réseau avec ma TC. Je tenterai cette aventure demain.

Si je désire brancher directement ma TC sur la freebox, faut-il utiliser un cable réseau croisé ou droit ?

Encore merci !!!
Gog


----------



## iChh (8 Juin 2008)

je crois croisé mais à vérifier, bonne soirée


----------



## nilbleu (1 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous je viens de m&#8217;inscrire au forum bien que je sois un habitué des news de macgénération, donc mon problème un peu différent  en essayant d&#8217;être court est :

Config : freebox v4 hd, mbpro 2.4 léopard, pc hp desktop  et&#8230; time capsule.
Le mac et pc sont reliés par cables ethernet à la free
La freebox fait office de routeur et le wifi est activé si j&#8217;en ai besoin pour des macs de passage ou pour mon iphone) et aussi  pour la tv

Je voudrais désormais  sauvegarder le mac avec time machine mais pas le pc
Utiliser le mac aussi bien cablé ethernet ou wifi indifféremment
Utiliser le pc uniquement en ethernet et jamais en wifi pour le net
Alors&#8230;&#8230; ?!:
1)	est ce que je dois connecter la TC à la free du port wan au port jaune de la free 
ou des prises ethernet TC aux ports ethernet free 

2)	après cela est ce que je dois connecter les rj45 aux ports ethernet de la TC vers le mac et le pc 
3)	est ce que je peux par la suite faire marcher time machine-mac en wifi
si je débranche le cable rj du mac et me met en airport

4)	j&#8217;ai vu que la TC sert de « pont » dans ce cas de figure mais pffff&#8230; je nage et
du coup je ne sais quoi configurer chez free
Si une bonne âme me répond je l&#8217;en remercie d&#8217;avance


----------



## nilbleu (3 Juillet 2008)

eh bien! j'ai bien ramé et j'y suis arrivé  je raconterai comment à tous ceux qui m'ont répondu en si grand nombre  , mais je remercie les divers posts des contributeurs chez qui je trouvais une pièce du puzzle puis une autre ailleurs etc.



Oh, tu sais, tu peux raconter ça ici, ça pourra aussi aider ceux qui, dans l'avenir, rencontreraient le même problème !


----------



## nilbleu (3 Juillet 2008)

Jai tellement fait de manipes  que je ne pourrai être très clair :
Jai débranché du mac le cable ethernet et lai branché sur la TC
Jai laissé celui qui était sur le pc
Jai connecté avec un cable ethernet le mac à la TC sur une prise ethernet
Puis sont venues plusieurs boites de dialoque où je répondais au petit bonheur la chance
dont une très claire me dictant de connecter le cable du mac à la TC non sur une des prises ethernet mais à la prise wan
Je précise que plusieurs redémarrages de la free ont  été nécessaires (pratique la box nest pas au même étage que le mac ;-))
Je précise que la TC est en mode « pont » (contribution forum merci)
Donc le pc et le mac sont connectés au net  par cable et jai fait une sauvegarde time machine
(33go  30 minutes environ )
Dans le menu airport le wifi de la free est toujours activé et je nai pas encore fait le test de la déconnexion du cable tc-mac, je le ferai plus tard car je nai pas le temps maintenant de tout recommencer à patauger des heures
Pour la suite je voudrai pouvoir me servir de la TC (routeur ?)pour passer des fichiers du mac au pc et partager une imprimante et bien sûr ainsi  garder le mac en wifi direct TC
Je vous tiens au courant quand je peux


----------

